# Made me laugh



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was in Metro tonight buying a few odds and ends.

The guy in front bought 3 French sticks (baguettes), wondering how to put them in his carrier bag, he folded all 3 *in* *half *

I laughed out loud

What happened / did you see here that made you chuckle


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I was in Metro tonight buying a few odds and ends.
> 
> The guy in front bought 3 French sticks (baguettes), wondering how to put them in his carrier bag, he folded all 3 *in* *half *
> 
> ...


Nothing unusual in that.....they do it all the time in France....You don't eat the baguette in one go so what's the problem in breaking it in half....


----------

